# Galaxy S7 Edge Photo



## Rockytime (Apr 4, 2016)

Just testing my phone for photos. I switched carriers and had to purchase a new phone. This was shot on auto setting.


----------



## stuckinohio (Apr 5, 2016)

Nice photo. I have been using the S7 edge also, and I really like the pictures. Much better than any other phone anyways!


----------

